# PAC SWI-JACK Installation and programming procedure for Alpine units in 2004 to 2010



## InYourFace (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi to all! I recently installed the *PAC SWI-JACK* steering wheel control adapter in my car and hit a couple of bumps along the way. It seems that some of the instructions supplied with the SWI (Steering Wheel Interface) unit are erroneous and/or missing. The missing or correct information can be found on the PAC website (although some information is contradicting) and in threads from various Mazda forums. I just thought I’d compile all the information in one place for others to consult.


*THESE INSTRUCTIONS APPLY ONLY FOR THE FOLLOWING SETUP:*


*PAC steering wheel control adapter unit:* _SWI-JACK version 1.6.20b_

*Vehicle:* _2004 to 2010 Mazda 3 with 24 pin radio harness connector (*may* apply to models after 2010)_

*Head Unit*: _All Alpine models (CDA-117 used as example)_


*Parts and tools needed:*

- (3x) 18awg red wire taps 
- (2x) 16awg blue wire taps 
- Spare 18awg multi strand copper wire (approx. 12 inches)
- (1x) Roll of electrical tape or 10 inches of 1/8” dia. shrink wrap
- Wire cutters
- Pliers (used to squeeze the wire taps shut if necessary)



*
WIRING CONNECTIONS*

*Step 1:* Remove the head unit from the dash to access the car radio and head unit wire harnesses.

*Step 2:* Set the Radio select switch of the SWI unit to the “1” position (Fig. 1)

*Step 3:* Connect the 1/8” plug of the SWI unit in the remote control input jack of the head unit (Fig. 2)

*Step 4:* Connect the BLACK wire of the SWI unit’s harness (double it by bending in two) to the BLACK wire of the head unit’s harness (Ground) using a 16awg wire tap. The bending of the SWI unit’s wire is to ensure proper contact with the wire tap. 

*Step 5:* Connect the RED wire of the SWI unit’s harness to the RED wire of the head unit’s harness (+12V Acc.) using an 18awg wire tap.

*Step 6:* Connect the WHITE wire of the SWI unit’s harness to the BROWN/YELLOW STRIPE wire of the vehicle’s harness using an 18awg wire tap.

*Step 7: * Connect one end of the spare length of 18awg wire to the WHITE/BLACK STRIPE/SILVER DOTS wire of the vehicle’s harness using an 18awg wire tap.

*Step 8:* The other end of the spare length of 18awg wire needs to be connected to the vehicle ground or the BLACK wire of the head unit’s harness using a 16awg wire tap. It can also be cut to the desired length for better finishing before being tapped (double it by bending in two). Again, the bending of the 18awg wire is to ensure proper contact with the wire tap. 

*Step 9:* Isolate individually all remaining wires of the SWI unit’s harness by wrapping them with electrical tape or shrink wrap to avoid any contact between each wire.


*PROGRAMMING THE SWI UNIT*

*Step 10:* While pressing on the program button of the SWI unit (FIG. 1), turn the car’s ignition to the _“ON”_ or _“ACC”_ position. The LED on the SWI unit will light up.

*Step 11:* Release the program button, the LED of the SWI will turn off, indicating that the program memory is cleared.

*Step 12:* Press and release the program button (3) three times to program the correct version in the unit. The LED will flash each time the button is pressed.

*Step 13:* Turn the car’s ignition to the _“OFF”_ position. The SWI is now programmed with the correct version #. 

*It’s now time to assign the functions of the head unit to the buttons on the steering wheel. Take note that once the programming sequence is initiated (Step 15), you have 7 seconds between each step before the unit resets, so take the time to read in advance Steps 14 to 23. If it does reset, restart the sequence at Step 14. If you press the wrong steering wheel button during the programming sequence, turn the car’s ignition to the “OFF” position and restart at Step 14. *

*Step 14:* Turn the car’s ignition to the _“ON”_ or _“ACC”_ position. The LED on the SWI unit will flash (3) three times to indicate the version programmed.

*Step 15:* Press and hold the program button on the SWI unit. The LED on the unit will light up. Release the program button. The LED will stay lit. _The programming sequence is now initiated. _

*Step 16:* Press and hold the _“VOL +”_ button on the steering wheel. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 17:* Press and hold the _“VOL –"_ button on the steering wheel. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 18:* Press and hold the _“MUTE”_ button on the steering wheel. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 19:* Press and hold the _“UP ARROW”_ on the steering wheel if you wish to assign the following commands:_ “Preset Station Up”_ for the radio and _“Next Folder”_ for MP3 CD/USB/Ipod playback. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. If you don’t want to assign this particular command, skip to the following step by pressing and releasing the program button ONCE. The LED will rapidly turn off and back on. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 20:* Press and hold the _“DOWN ARROW”_ on the steering wheel if you wish to assign the following commands: _“Preset Station Down”_ for the radio and _“Previous Folder”_ for MP3 CD/USB/Ipod playback. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. . If you don’t want to assign this particular command, skip to the following step by pressing and releasing the program button ONCE. The LED will rapidly turn off and back on. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 21:* Press and hold the _“MODE”_ on the steering wheel. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 22:* Press and hold the_ “UP ARROW”_ on the steering wheel if you wish to assign the following commands: _“Seek Up”_ for the radio and _“Next Track”_ for MP3 CD/USB/Ipod playback. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. If you don’t want to assign this particular command, refer to Step 19 for the alternate command. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 23:* Press and hold the_ “DOWN ARROW”_ on the steering wheel if you wish to assign the following commands:_ “Seek Down” _for the radio and_ “Previous Track” _for MP3 CD/USB/Ipod playback. The LED of the SWI will turn off once the command is learned. If you don’t want to assign this particular command, refer to Step 20 for the alternate command. Proceed to the next step.

*Step 24:* Turn the car’s ignition to the _“OFF”_ position.



Congratulations! The SWI unit is now fully programmed and ready to test and use.

Enjoy! :thumbsup:



**********************************

*PAC SWI-JACK Official Product Page*

**********************************


----------

